# Indoor Rabbit



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm sorry if stuff like this has ever been posted... But I am thinking of turning one of my outdoor bunnies into an indoor bunny... But what do I need?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

You will need to cover all the wires in the rooms the bunny will live in as they love to nibble through them. You will also need litter trays for them to use. If you already have the bun then i assume you have food bowls etc?

Mine used to live outdoors and I just wire-proofed the room, bought them litter trays and a bed and then just brought them in with all their outdoor toys etc!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

They are already litter trained in their outdoor hutches... But what about when you are at work or something do they just run around your house?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are your rabbits living together and bonded?


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> They are already litter trained in their outdoor hutches... But what about when you are at work or something do they just run around your house?


Ah that's great!

Mine live in the conservatory and have full run of the room all the time. Even if I leave the door open to the rest of the house they don't leave that room but that's not to say a more adventurous rabbit wouldn't 

I'm quite lucky as mine don't chew the furniture and are good at using their litter trays (well until Sugar got poorly) and I just bring them into the living room when i hoover and mop


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Boo is an indoor rabbit he is very naughty and chews the sofa, skirting boards, door frame, walls, cables, shoes, clothes etc etc

We have wire protectors on everything but last week he chewed through the tv cable (and cable protector) and blew up the tv. he's lucky he isnt dead.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Are your rabbits living together and bonded?


I have 3 bunnies. I used to have 4 and they all lived together happily but one of the daughters had an accident (Zajac) and needed to be removed and kept indoors after a while I brought mum (Doris) in too so as to keep Zajac company. Once Zajac was recovered I couldn't put them all together again as the other daughter (Betty) became very aggressive to Doris and Zajac. Doris died a few months back so now in one cage I have Father (Alfred) and Daughter (Betty) happily bonded and Zajac is all alone. It is Zajac I am thinking of bringing in to make a house rabbit as I feel she may get cold and lonely outside on her own.

Sorry for the long story.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

daisyboo said:


> Boo is an indoor rabbit he is very naughty and chews the sofa, skirting boards, door frame, walls, cables, shoes, clothes etc etc
> 
> We have wire protectors on everything but last week he chewed through the tv cable (and cable protector) and blew up the tv. he's lucky he isnt dead.


So what do you do with him when you are out?


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> So what do you do with him when you are out?


he has feee run of the kitchen/living room. ive removed everything that needs a plug/wire (lamps etc) except the essential stuff like tv. the sockets are always turned off for the tv when no one is in the room, so even if he goes through the cable protectors again then i would know about it.

im buying a glass tv stand this weekend so hopefully it will stop him chewing the wires. i cant stop him chewing anything when im not there so no point worrying about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

fluffyangel007 said:


> I'm sorry if stuff like this has ever been posted... But I am thinking of turning one of my outdoor bunnies into an indoor bunny... But what do I need?


a house........


----------



## sazdaz (Sep 1, 2009)

our 2 have a large dog cage in the corner of the living room for when we are out and on an evening but the main thing is covering the wires,they chew everything they see!!


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Rabbit is now indoors and happily chewing some hay in her cage... I also brought a puppy pen to try and reduce the chewing... However she doesn't seem to want to come out of her cage haha


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ahhh she will love it but it will take time. when i bought lily in for a while she never came out for a week.
bare with her its all new surroundings and noises.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

why not rescue an older rabbit as a friend for her?


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

Would love too but... I don't think she is very rabbit friendly plus I wasn't suppose to have rabbits in the first place I rescued her mum after buying my niece a lionhead (The farm was going to put her down as she had a broken foot). I kind of feel that 3 rabbits is enough.

Day 2 she is most definately out of her cage and causing mayhem... I thought she couldn't get to any wires... I was wrong and the laptop charger got it! Haha... Oh well a learning experience.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Just becareful she doesnt get too hot, im starting to put my heating on now and its much warmer inside at this time of year. Bunnies need to slowly aclimatise really.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Would love too but... I don't think she is very rabbit friendly plus I wasn't suppose to have rabbits in the first place I rescued her mum after buying my niece a lionhead (The farm was going to put her down as she had a broken foot). I kind of feel that 3 rabbits is enough.
> 
> Day 2 she is most definately out of her cage and causing mayhem... I thought she couldn't get to any wires... I was wrong and the laptop charger got it! Haha... Oh well a learning experience.


Is she spayed?


----------



## jackfinn (Oct 1, 2009)

hi, we brought a rabbit a few weeks ago and decided to have him indoors as a house rabbit. didnt realise what hard work it is at first. he is in his cage when we go to bed but when we are around the house he has free range all day. hasnt done any dmge yet but still early days. only prob is he wont use a litter tray and poops everywhere but only wees in his litter tray in his cage. couldnt be without him now though. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> Just becareful she doesnt get too hot, im starting to put my heating on now and its much warmer inside at this time of year. Bunnies need to slowly aclimatise really.


Don't have heating in my house too expensive... Probably warmer outside haha


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> Don't have heating in my house too expensive... Probably warmer outside haha


 oh im trying soooo hard not to put the heating on to much.... im always cold though!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I feel the cold quite bad as well, I hate the cold but try not to use the heating too much to save money and for George. I'd rather sit with a jumper than use the heating and only tend to use the heating for an hour or two early evening to take the chill off the house.


----------



## fluffyangel007 (Oct 15, 2009)

I sit there in jumpers and wrapped in a blanket and Zajac just looks at me like I'm a weirdo!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

fluffyangel007 said:


> I sit there in jumpers and wrapped in a blanket and Zajac just looks at me like I'm a weirdo!


Glad im not the only one, my other half is always telling me im a weirdo


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

The only room in our house that has heating on is the bunny room  as I want to keep Sugar warm, its not on high though just to keep the chill off. People think I'm weird for giving them heating while we're sat shivering in the other room!


----------

